# Dried up trichomes.



## Farseer (Sep 6, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a question. Do trichomes regenrate? Basically, all my tri's on my plant have dried up. They are brown and crumbly, just like after drying and curing your buys (the only difference is that my plant is still growing, its about 2 months from harvest). The thing is that after a huge exposure to sun and rain my plant has not been doing very good lately. Is there a chance my tris will grow back to as they were? (milky) Cheers guys.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2014)

I am wondering if you have some mold or mildew on your buds.
 do you have a pic you can show us?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2014)

No, trichs do not regenerate--when they are dead, they are dead.  I am also wondering about whether you might have some bud rot.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 7, 2014)

I am wondering about you seeing trichomes on buds and still being 2 months away from harvest. That is a very long time to still have to go until harvest when you have buds that are developed enough that you have trichomes that are well developed. Is that time frame a typo?


----------



## Farseer (Sep 8, 2014)

Of course, sorry for no pictures.  Well, the thing is that I left my plant unattended for a week, and it was raining day and night non stop for 7 days. After I came back I did notice that there were some grey spots with hairs on som buds/stems. So that was mold and I cut away the infected areas si the sporoes wouldnt spread. The thing is that now, ome buds are just turning brown as seen in some of the pictures. It's like they are drying up. There are still a lot of buds that are still sticky and green. But like I said on every single bud there is no trichome, well, the ones that are sitll "alive". I don't know if you can see them, but on the pics, the trichome shave dried up just like they would on a already harvested bud. The thing is obviously, that the plant is still alive and well. As for the typo problem, my mistake maybe not 2 more months, but still a month. Well... that's what I think, I have no way of determing if the plant is ready or not yet (eg. looking at the trichomes) All help appreciated guys, this is my first plant and I have no idea what to do now... 

View attachment P9080084.jpg


View attachment P9080085.jpg


View attachment P9080086.jpg


----------



## Farseer (Sep 8, 2014)

Now, apart from hacking away the infected areas (well most of them anyway, some parts are hard to get to) I added some nutrients and just observe it every day. The spreading of the spores is coming to a halt (I believe) but I think more buds are drying up. What do you guys think/suggest?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2014)

I am very sorry, that looks like a total loss to me. I hate saying that on your first grow or any grow, but it looks like bud rot and mildew on the stems. I hope i am wrong. So sorry.


----------



## Farseer (Sep 8, 2014)

Awww such a shame..  Anyway thanks for answering. Do you have any suggestion? Maybe I should start harvesting now, and just hack off anything that looks suspicious?


----------



## Farseer (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok guys, after some research I decided to just bring my plant inside my house for the night time. That way, the humidity will not drop and the temperature wont drop drastically. If that doesn't work... well the I'll just start harvesting earlier. With the trichomes gone I don't think the plant will be potent in THC etc. but hey, better than nothing. Next year I'll just buy some proper seeds that are unaffected by any types of fungus/mold. What do you guys think?


----------



## Farseer (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry, the humidity WILL drop, it gets colder and colder during the nights now.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2014)

Please don' t smoke that. It has mold I am pretty sure.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2014)

Unfortunately, I agree with Rosebud.  While the second picture doesn't look too bad, the others are showing signs of bud rot and/or mold.  It is dangerous to smoke moldy bud and the spores do spread, so if you want to try and keep this plant, you are going to need to cut off *all* the bud that is brown and looks like it has bud rot or mold.

The leaves of your plant also look like you have severe nute burn.  What (exactly) have you been feeding it and how much?  

There are no seeds (strains) that are unaffected by any type of mold and fungus--that plant does not exist.  There are some strains that are somewhat more resistant to mold and fungus, but all plants will develop mold, mildew, and/or fungus if the conditions are there


----------



## Farseer (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok guys you're right. It's time I pack up. I'll just hang the plant in my attic and once it's dry I'll clip off anything that looks out of the ordinary. Hopefully the darkness and low humidity of my attic will stop the spores from spreading (?)


----------



## MR1 (Sep 8, 2014)

You should cut all the bad stuff off before you dry it. Then go through it again once it is dry.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2014)

Cut off all the buds and throw them away. If you want to re-veg a plant, that might be do able.


----------



## Farseer (Sep 8, 2014)

Im sorry, as in every single bud, even the ones that look healthy? You mean to minimize the chance of smoking mold?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2014)

I would need to see the plant. It is not worth anything to inhale mold spores. Please believe me.   Can you show us a picture of the whole plant or plants please?


----------



## Farseer (Sep 9, 2014)

Of course, I too woudln't smoke mold for anything in the world but as this is my first plant (you know how it is) I would like to salvage anything possible. So the thing is, at the very top of the plant there is a lot of "brown" dried up parts of the buds. There is no more mold (grey/black). I used a baking soda spray on it and have not seen any more spreading. Now, the buds on the lowest branches are nice and green, but on some, there are very small parts of the buds that are just dry (like on the top, but in a much smaller manner). 
Now, the thing is, I might of mised my harvest time. The tris have dried up, and so have parts of the buds. Now, thats just my theory, I cannot know for sure, because there are no more tri's. I havnt seen this plant for the past few weeks. I'll let your eyes judge.

And thanks guys for being so patient with me and for giving me all this help.  

View attachment P9090086.jpg


View attachment P9090087.jpg


View attachment P9090088.jpg


View attachment P9090089.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2014)

The second picture looks like a maybe... can you get yourself a black light and check for mold that way? They sell them here at pet stores.
Meanwhile, get yourself some new seeds and lets start a grow that you can smoke without worry.


----------



## Farseer (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh and guys, do you think flushing would be a sensible idea considering the fact, that I just had a war with mold? I have never used any chemical fertilizers, only organic ones.


----------



## Farseer (Sep 9, 2014)

I've never heard of this method, but I will definatley try.  
But I think it's too late for growing now. Well, who am I to say that. Do you think I could start growing in september? I understand the yield will not be huge, but still...


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 9, 2014)

That does not look like bud rot to me (for what that's worth). Bud rot usually starts at the inside of the bud and is a light brown color (IME).

That looks more like nute burn. And, based on the appearance of the leaves, I second that. Notice how the brown seems to start at the tip of the bud and looks like it's working it's way inward.


----------



## Farseer (Sep 9, 2014)

Hmmm that's true. it does look different from the grey hairs.. although I thought that the rot affected the others parts of the bud like this (as in, before it worked it's way to them). So what do you think about the flushing? and growing in september? Thanks for the replie.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 10, 2014)

Unless you live down under,  its pretty late to start a grow outdoors.  I suppose a fast auto or something might work.  I have an acquaintance who just moved his vegging plants outdoors to finish but they are 12 weeks old already.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2014)

Bud rot and nute/pH issues.

They won't regenerate. Increase airflow and ventilation and get a digital pH meter to keep them in check if you don't have one. If you have a quality pH meter they could be overfed.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 13, 2014)

bubble hash it !


----------

